# How to remove front E39 speaker grills



## [email protected] (May 20, 2006)

Hi Guys,
I need to remove the front mid speaker grills from my 03 530.
I will be replacing them with the chrome lined ones from the E39 M5. So, can the grills be removed without taking the entire door panel off?
Thanks,
Denny


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

No. 

And you won't be fooling anyone.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2006)

Feel free to PM me for an easy How-To......


----------

